# Anyone tried taking pill then ttc straight away?



## Teachertype (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm new to this area of FF and have been on the ttc road for just under 4 years. When I got pg with my son previously, I had literally JUST stopped takIng the pill and fell immediately pg. I thought it was worth a shot so I can say I tried EVERYTHING! 
Anyone else try this with any success or heard if it might work??
Thanks
TT


----------



## daft kate (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi TT, 

I can't say that I've tried it but I have definitely read somewhere that some research was being carried out into it as there was a belief amongst some that it may work. If I come across the book again I'll let you know but it may be worth a Google....?

Sorry I can't be more help!

Kate


----------

